# 2014 Bruins playoff thread



## skiNEwhere (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd love to see a Bruins Avs Stanley cup final.

Predictions?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2014)

Fingers crossed.  They've had a good season.   I've been a bit bummed by their recent losses, but perhaps they are saving gas for the playoffs.  Best record in the NHL at last check.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 17, 2014)

Yup. They won the presidents trophy


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 18, 2014)

lets go Rangers 1994.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 18, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> lets go Rangers 1994.



Ranger power play looked real good last night.  Couldn't stay up for St Louis - Chicago last night.  3 Ot's must have been classic.  Love playoff time even if NJD aren't there.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Bene288 (Apr 18, 2014)

Boston - St Louis cup would be the best in over a decade.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 21, 2014)

How about the original six, and first expansion teams doing so well.  Toronto is the only one out and they just underperformed this year.  Always love seeing an original six matchup.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 21, 2014)

Well yesterday's game was much better for the Bruins.  Some good breaks for them and some good playing.


----------



## buellski (Apr 21, 2014)

Classic!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 21, 2014)

buellski said:


> Classic!



You beat me to it.  That was so damn funny.  Here's the longer game footage:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 22, 2014)

Growing the playoff beard for charity this year. Told my wife it's bad luck to trim it at all until they are officially knocked out. It's sacrilege to cheer against them so I told her the best she can hope for is some fast series!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Growing the playoff beard for charity this year. Told my wife it's bad luck to trim it at all until they are officially knocked out. It's sacrilege to cheer against them so I told her the best she can hope for is some fast series!



Facebook photo needed.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 23, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Facebook photo needed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Will do. I will post the link if anyone is interested. It goes towards the Martin Richard, Sean Collier and Boston Bruins foundations.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2014)

Pretty happy with last night's game.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 23, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Pretty happy with last night's game.


Shouldn't you be watching the Utah Grizzilies!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 23, 2014)

Rangers doing gpod so far up 2 games to 1.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 24, 2014)

Marchand misses yet ANOTHER open net


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 24, 2014)

Bruins lucky to come away with a win there, they had a lot of missed opportunities


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 25, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Marchand misses yet ANOTHER open net



That would have been killer if the Bruins lost that game.  Bruins outclassing Wings.  Montreal is waiting.  Bruins should win but in a rivalry like that anything can happen.  On the other side Rangers look solid against Philly and I would expect them to be up 3-1 after tonight.  Please beat Cindy Crosby and the Pens.  Rangers - Bruins Semi is what I want to see.  

Chicago - St Louis in the west is a great series.  Would love to see either of those teams get to the final but I believe San Jose may have something to say about that.  SJ-Anaheim would probably be a good series too.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Bruins lucky to come away with a win there, they had a lot of missed opportunities



Damn straight.  I knew that Detroit would come out very aggressive and they did.  The first period had me worried.  But the Bruins settled down and outshot them in OT.  They wanted it more in the end.

Detroit is going to be very aggressive on Saturday.  I wonder which goalie they will use?  I was surprised as to the last-minute change.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Shouldn't you be watching the Utah Grizzilies!!



:lol:  Touche.  I actually go to the University of Utah games.  They have a damn good team for out here.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 26, 2014)

Bring on the Canadiens! woot woot!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 26, 2014)

The beard is going to get nice and bushy!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 26, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> The beard is going to get nice and bushy!



Take that back before it's too late! 

If the B's lose now I'm holding you accountable :x


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 26, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Take that back before it's too late!
> 
> If the B's lose now I'm holding you accountable :x



I only meant that a lot of hair can grow in the next 4 games!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 26, 2014)

OK ok, you're good then lol


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2014)

Good series and a good game.  They came out aggressive and played well.  Boy there were a lot of penalties awful quickly at the end of the 2nd period.

Now on to Montreal.  Can't wait!


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 27, 2014)

Another original 6 match up.  Go Ranger's and beat Cindy and the Pens.  NY - Boston semi.  Winner gets Chicago (feel bad for Stl).  Good playoff. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (May 1, 2014)

Starting to think that we will see a repeat of last years SCF.  Blackhawks pretty easily handled what I thought to be a pretty good St Louis Blues team.  Glad to see the Ranger's dispatch of Philly and hope they can beat Cindy and the Pen's.  B's should beat the Habs.  Hawks should beat Wild.  LA with huge comeback win, get to play a freeway series with Anahiem that should be interesting (if I can stay up for any of the games).  Hoping for a Bos-NY semifinal which would be a lot of fun to watch.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (May 1, 2014)

jRangers played 7 games to win . 2 round now VS Pitts. we will have to play better to win.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 1, 2014)

B's had their chances, the one that sticks out was lucic's missed one-timer in the 3rd that would've given them the lead


----------



## thetrailboss (May 1, 2014)

Good game, but the Habs are lucky.  They had more than one time where it looked like a shit show in front of their goal and the B's just missed.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 6, 2014)

Bruins didn't deserve to win that one. Couldn't get any separation from the defenders


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2014)

Grrr......


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2014)

Montreal was the more physical team tonight.  And they're supposed to be the finesse team.  not good

Lucic line needs to wake up.....especially Iggy, if they want to turn this series around.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 8, 2014)

Bruins definitely attacked the neutral zone that game, and sacrificed some offense in return, but glad to see it worked out in the end


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2014)

Phew. That game was too close for comfort.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 10, 2014)

Last night was good to see Rangers take it to Pitts, great game great win.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2014)

3-2.  

A good game there.  B's played well.  Canadiens just didn't have it.  One more.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2014)

I prefer to look at it as 9 more.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I prefer to look at it as 9 more.



I like that better! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (May 11, 2014)

Rangers force game 7.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 11, 2014)

JimG. said:


> Rangers force game 7.


Awesome game .:smile:


----------



## ScottySkis (May 12, 2014)

It be graet to see Boston Ranger in next round.


----------



## JimG. (May 12, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> It be graet to see Boston Ranger in next round.



It would be great to see; classic.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 12, 2014)

Looks like we're going to 7 for the BOS-MTL series.


----------



## dlague (May 12, 2014)

Yup Bruins played like crap and The Canadians we a pesky bunch like black flies in May!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (May 13, 2014)

love games 7 s . 1 to  1 come on Rangers , lets do this already.


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 13, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks like we're going to 7 for the BOS-MTL series.



Thank god the B's have home ice. They play terrible in Montreal. I think that badass light show messes with their heads.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 13, 2014)

Tight game but Rangers pull i off 8 more wins and we drink from the cup


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2014)

Way to go Rangers!

This is one of only a handful of times you'll ever hear me support a New York team.  Growing up a Bruins fan with Lemieux dominating the Bruins and with Ulf basically ending Neely's career and in current years Crosby being such a bitch....I have a long seated hatred for the Pens, perhaps even deeper than my dislike of the Habs.   

Dan Bylsma better edit his resume.  That dude has to be out of a job after today.


----------



## JimG. (May 13, 2014)

Rangers looking good.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 14, 2014)

That sucked.  Really, really, sucked.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 14, 2014)

While the bruins didn't play well, they couldn't get a lucky bounce to save their life the entire series either. Price was great, and Rask was ok at best


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2014)

Sorry guys i realy eanted to play Bruins Rangers 3 round series.


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> While the bruins didn't play well, they couldn't get a lucky bounce to save their life the entire series either. Price was great, and Rask was ok at best



Price looked better than he played courtesy of all the iron the Bruins hit in the series. Throw in the ridiculous number of shots that the Habs blocked, and that helped price look better too.

The B's were flat for most of the series. And starting tomorrow they're golfing while the Habs are still playing Hockey. Congrats to the Habs


----------



## deadheadskier (May 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> This is one of only a handful of times you'll ever hear me support a New York team..



Looks like I'm going to be doing some more rooting for the Rangers.  

bummer


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 14, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Price looked better than he played courtesy of all the iron the Bruins hit in the series. Throw in the ridiculous number of shots that the Habs blocked, and that helped price look better too.
> 
> The B's were flat for most of the series. And starting tomorrow they're golfing while the Habs are still playing Hockey. Congrats to the Habs



I agree with all of that, but on the other end their D was sloppy, letting subban breakaway after getting out of the box among other things, and Rask just wasn't that good.


----------



## xwhaler (May 15, 2014)

Disappointing end to a really good regular season. They had stretches of dominance in this series where they just couldn't bury the puck but they also had lots of moments where MTL just looked faster and where they wanted it more.
It will be interesting to see if Iginla and Shawn Thornton come back next yr as they are both UFA's.


----------



## JimG. (May 15, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Sorry guys i realy eanted to play Bruins Rangers 3 round series.



+1


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 15, 2014)

I shaved the beard this morning. I didn't need the depressing reminder.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 15, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Disappointing end to a really good regular season. They had stretches of dominance in this series where they just couldn't bury the puck but they also had lots of moments where MTL just looked faster and where they wanted it more.
> It will be interesting to see if Iginla and Shawn Thornton come back next yr as they are both UFA's.



So the morning after....

I was more upset at the Bruins last night than the Canadiens.  The latter I thought had some good breaks in the series and took advantage of them.  They had a lot of times though when they looked like the Keystone Cops in front of their own net and their goalie bailed them out.  There were also times when Price gave up a lot of rebounds but Boston just didn't press the issue. 

This was Boston's series to lose.  I felt like they were not there last night and didn't want to play.  When MTL scored first I was really worried because Boston just seemed to give up.  They had no drive.  I'm quite bummed...probably not as shocked or bummed as last season when it seemed like in the closing minutes of Game 6 that there was going to be one more game and then *boom* it was over.  I'd rather see this then endure two more close series to see them deflate.  I did not think that MTL was the better team it's just that they were more motivated.


----------



## JimG. (May 15, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> So the morning after....
> 
> I was more upset at the Bruins last night than the Canadiens.  The latter I thought had some good breaks in the series and took advantage of them.  They had a lot of times though when they looked like the Keystone Cops in front of their own net and their goalie bailed them out.  There were also times when Price gave up a lot of rebounds but Boston just didn't press the issue.
> 
> This was Boston's series to lose.  I felt like they were not there last night and didn't want to play.  When MTL scored first I was really worried because Boston just seemed to give up.  They had no drive.  I'm quite bummed...probably not as shocked or bummed as last season when it seemed like in the closing minutes of Game 6 that there was going to be one more game and then *boom* it was over.  I'd rather see this then endure two more close series to see them deflate.  I did not think that MTL was the better team it's just that they were more motivated.



A agree with this...even at 1-0 the game was bit unwatchable. Too many blown chances by both sides.


----------

